# Can You Guess The Image?



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out object?


----------



## Av8r3400

It's either a toaster or one of those cube looking Hampster-Toaster cars...


----------



## Catavenger

It's a lizard head


----------



## Fairygirl

Av8r3400 said:


> It's either a toaster or one of those cube looking Hampster-Toaster cars...



You Got It!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out object?


----------



## DaveNay

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess this blurred out object?



Loxodonta africana


----------



## Fairygirl

DaveNay said:


> Loxodonta africana


Yep...geeze I need to find trickier images LOL


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## DaveNay

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess this blurred out image?



Melensdad's master bathroom.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was gonna do a special reverse to unblur .. but it's more fun to guess that it's a burnt hotdog on a bun, with all the fixins!


----------



## TJE

What I remember of the sixties.


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> What I remember of the sixties.


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope , it's not a hot dog....


----------



## Fairygirl

I will give you a hint...it starts with a "c" and it's not just one single object. It is a family event...


----------



## DaveNay

Fairygirl said:


> I will give you a hint...it starts with a "c" and it's not just one single object. It is a family event...



Corruption? (Hey, I'm from Chicago....)


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ringling Brothers, & Barnum and Bailey, for example.


----------



## Fairygirl

Your close...but I'm looking for a specific word


----------



## Danang Sailor

Okay, "circus"


----------



## Fairygirl

Yep...you got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Looks like a ring ... possibly a wedding band.


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## luvs

caterpillar- fuzzy 1


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Catavenger

2 elephants?


----------



## Fairygirl

Catavenger said:


> 2 elephants?


Nope...but they are animals


----------



## luvs

kitties


----------



## Fairygirl

luvs said:


> kitties


Yes! You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Spider?


----------



## Fairygirl

OhioTC18 said:


> Spider?


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## DaveNay

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess this blurred out image?



Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Av8r3400

John merrick.


----------



## FrancSevin

M Ghandi?


----------



## Fairygirl

FrancSevin said:


> M Ghandi?


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## Kane

Ms. Lisa, sans cleavage.


----------



## Fairygirl

Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## luvs

a cat.


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Av8r3400

Puppy...


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## rlk

E T


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Fairygirl

I will give you guys a hint. It is an Australian animal


----------



## nixon

Vin?


----------



## Fairygirl

What is Vin?


----------



## nixon

That's a formal name actually . He was a member here sometime back . He is from Oz , so I just took a w.a.g. . Being as my attempted humor was non existent , I'll try a mulligan ......... Kangaroo.


----------



## Fairygirl

nixon said:


> That's a formal name actually . He was a member here sometime back . He is from Oz , so I just took a w.a.g. . Being as my attempted humor was non existent , I'll try a mulligan ......... Kangaroo.


Nope


----------



## Danang Sailor

Koala


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Koala


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this famous Painting?


----------



## nixon

Dogs playing cards.


----------



## Fairygirl

nixon said:


> Dogs playing cards.


You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this movie poster?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Titanic


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Titanic


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out album cover?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nirvana


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nirvana


Damn, Rusty. You are simply too good. Can't get anything past you. LOL I will try to find something a little more challenging...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fairygirl said:


> Damn, Rusty. You are simply too good. Can't get anything past you. LOL I will try to find something a little more challenging...


 I'll wait


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out movie scene?


----------



## Fairygirl

Can't figure it out, Rusty?


----------



## nixon

I don't think he's voting on this one !


----------



## Fairygirl

nixon said:


> I don't think he's voting on this one !


What do you mean?


----------



## FrancSevin

Fairygirl said:


> What do you mean?


 
I think he's politiely refering to Rusty's movie expertise being limited to porn.


----------



## Fairygirl

FrancSevin said:


> I think he's politiely refering to Rusty's movie expertise being limited to porn.


LOL I could see that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Either that or I went to bed cuz I've been sick.  

Anyway, is it the Shining?


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Either that or I went to bed cuz I've been sick.
> 
> Anyway, is it the Shining?


Ah, sorry that you're sick. But nope...not The Shining


----------



## Fairygirl

Well, I might have to change the image, since no one seems to recognize it. But, I'll give one last hint. It is a classic horror movie from the 70s


----------



## nixon

Texas chainsaw massacre?


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## nixon

Wag time ....... When a stranger calls ?


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope...


----------



## nixon

Okay ,here's my last best guess . . . Night of the living dead   ,  Either that or ,Annie.


----------



## Fairygirl

nixon said:


> Okay ,here's my last best guess . . . Night of the living dead   ,  Either that or ,Annie.


Nope...Think serial killer escaped from mental institute


----------



## pirate_girl

That's Jamie Lee Curtis.
The film is Halloween.

http://www.gonemovies.com/www/WanadooFilms/Thriller/HalloweenAnnieMike.asp


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> That's Jamie Lee Curtis.
> The film is Halloween.
> 
> http://www.gonemovies.com/www/WanadooFilms/Thriller/HalloweenAnnieMike.asp


Yes! Love that movie


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out movie poster?


----------



## pirate_girl

Scream 2


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Scream 2


Nope


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Nope


My bad..* 3*


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> My bad..* 3*


Yep...You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

that's a rainbow lollipop


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> that's a rainbow lollipop


Yep. I figured that one would be real easy to guess


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out album?


----------



## pirate_girl

Smashing Pumpkins
Mellon Collie and The Infinite Sadness


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Smashing Pumpkins
> Mellon Collie and The Infinite Sadness


Yep...one of my favorite albums of all time


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

rubik's cube?


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> rubik's cube?


Yep...damn you are really good at this game, pirate_girl  Hats off to ya!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess this blurred out image?


hmm.. candy corn?


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> hmm.. candy corn?


Yep, you got it again. I guess I will have to find trickier images...or blur them out more ha ha. Well, I may call it a night and start back on this tomorrow


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Yep, you got it again. I guess I will have to find trickier images...or blur them out more ha ha. Well, I may call it a night and start back on this tomorrow



That one was difficult really!
Thought I guessed it wrong.
The afterthought was damn, no.. that's a flower or something! lol

Nighties Fairiest of Girls.
Come back soon and sleep well on your little petal.


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

waffles?


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> waffles?


Yep! You got it!


----------



## pirate_girl

... and now I want some!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

yoo-hooooooo!


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> yoo-hooooooo!


Ha ha yep


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess this blurred out album cover?


----------



## pirate_girl

No idea


----------



## bilbo

Rosie O Donnell - Gimmie That Old Time Football?


----------



## nixon

My  Mom's obstetrician ! Scary creep ! I had to be delivered  C section because of him !


----------



## pirate_girl

This one is driving me crazy.
Oh Fairygirllll.. where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu??


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> This one is driving me crazy.
> Oh Fairygirllll.. where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu??



Likely gone the same way as 99% of the noobs .its one of the reasons I don't respond to the intro threads . It's pointless.
My answer still stands !


----------



## pirate_girl

I was thinking it was Steven Page from Barenaked Ladies ..
We'll never know.. sigh...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess this blurred out album cover?





Ironman said:


>



Hey!!!


----------



## Fairygirl

Yep. you got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

nixon said:


> Likely gone the same way as 99% of the noobs .its one of the reasons I don't respond to the intro threads . It's pointless.
> My answer still stands !


If you feel that way, then why respond?


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> Yep. you got it!


Thank you Fairy Girl, may we have another?   
Eventually you will post one that I can figure out.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Thank you Fairy Girl, may we have another?
> Eventually you will post one that I can figure out.


Same here. I thought the waffle was pancakes.


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the image?


----------



## muleman RIP

A dime?


----------



## Doc

An eclipse?


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> A dime?



Time for new glasses!


----------



## muleman RIP

Big Dog said:


> Time for new glasses!


Well it could be sausage patties and home fries! Or maybe I just need breakfast after thinking about waffles....


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope, it is not a dime, an eclipse, or sausage patties and home fries


----------



## Doc

Is it Batman?


----------



## Fairygirl

No...


----------



## pirate_girl

Is it looking through a porthole at night, at a full moon or sunset?


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Is it looking through a porthole at night, at a full moon or sunset?


You're close, but there is no porthole..


----------



## pirate_girl

telescope?


----------



## Doc

Is it the Moon?


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> Is it the Moon?


Yes, it is the moon!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Fairy, that was a good one!


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Fairy, that was a good one!


No problem  Now, I got to think of another one...


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the image?


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> Yes, it is the moon!


I got one!!!!!!     Thanks FG


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess the image?


Oh my, is that our president in a dunce cap?


----------



## muleman RIP

Obama's halo


----------



## pirate_girl

looks like that kid Alfalfa from Our Gang.. in a dunce cap lol


----------



## Fairygirl

Yep...it's a person wearing a dunce cap...It really isn't relevant who is wearing it LOL


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the album?


----------



## Ironman

Fuel


----------



## bilbo




----------



## Danang Sailor

bilbo said:


>



Iron-ing Man


----------



## bilbo

Danang Sailor said:


> Iron-ing Man


 




oh the irony!


----------



## Fairygirl

Ironman said:


> Fuel


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## muleman RIP

Dyson vacuum cleaner


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> Dyson vacuum cleaner


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out movie cover?


----------



## Ironman

The Stand?


----------



## Fairygirl

Ironman said:


> The Stand?


Yes, very good


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out album?


----------



## Ironman

the used

.


----------



## Fairygirl

Ironman said:


> the used
> 
> .


You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out object?


----------



## Ironman

It almost looks like mug root beer...


----------



## luvs

i concur w/ 'at.


----------



## Fairygirl

Ironman said:


> It almost looks like mug root beer...


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out person?


----------



## pirate_girl

mahatma gandhi


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> mahatma gandhi


Damn right it is! LOL


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out object?


----------



## Catavenger

a negg? oops an egg?


----------



## mak2

teacup with saucer


----------



## Fairygirl

mak2 said:


> teacup with saucer


nope


----------



## Fairygirl

Catavenger said:


> a negg? oops an egg?


Nope


----------



## Doc

A bowl of soup?


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> A bowl of soup?


Nope...


----------



## Danang Sailor

gravy boat


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> gravy boat


Nope...


----------



## Fairygirl

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess the blurred out object?


I guess no one knows the image...it's a cup of coffee!
http://www.thebeancafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/cup-of-coffee.jpg


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh, tea cup coffee cup would be the same to me so I thought coffee cup / cup of coffee was already guessed.     Keep em coming FG!!!!!


----------



## mak2

That is tea, I tasted it.


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out object?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess the blurred out object?



Rhinoceros (can't tell if black or white)


----------



## FrancSevin

Fairygirl said:


> I guess no one knows the image...it's a cup of coffee!
> http://www.thebeancafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/cup-of-coffee.jpg


 
I should have known that.  Mine looks much the same every morning until I have some of it.


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Rhinoceros (can't tell if black or white)


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out object?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess the blurred out object?



Either Raggedy Ann, or a scarecrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

looks like a Cabbage Patch doll.


----------



## CityGirl

Super Mario?


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Either Raggedy Ann, or a scarecrow.


Yes, it's a scarecrow!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## muleman RIP

Faucet under a paper towel


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Fairygirl

Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## Ironman

Looks like marbles to me.


----------



## Fairygirl

Ironman said:


> Looks like marbles to me.


You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## Kane

bat.


----------



## Fairygirl

Kane said:


> bat.


Yeah


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## pirate_girl

surfer


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> surfer


good guess pg, but in case that is not right ....
I'll guess a Bowler throwing a bowling ball.


----------



## Av8r3400

Looks like a Green Bay Packer's away uniform and the swirling is their season going down the toilet.


----------



## rlk

Cow?

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

I still say surfer.
Sure looks like a guy in a wet suit on a board to me.
Maybe Fairygirl will come back next week and let us know..


----------



## rlk

rlk said:


> Cow?  Bob



When I looked at the image last night, after a few adult beverages, I could see a cow's head.  Now, after a night's sleep, I can't find the cow.  Wonder what happened?

Bob


----------



## Cowboy

rlk said:


> When I looked at the image last night, after a few adult beverages, I could see a cow's head. Now, after a night's sleep, I can't find the cow. Wonder what happened?
> 
> Bob


 If it helps any, it disapeared for me too.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> I still say surfer.
> Sure looks like a guy in a wet suit on a board to me.
> Maybe Fairygirl will come back next week and let us know..



We'll have to wait for Official Confirmation ... but I believe you've nailed it!


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> surfer


Yes, a surfer!


----------



## FrancSevin

I didn't look at this thread until today.  
That said,,,,


My first impression was a surfer but rlk, I see the cow as well.


----------



## Fairygirl

Can you guess the blurred out image?


----------



## Fairygirl

Sorry it's taking so long to reply to these threads. I've been super busy. I promise I have not abandon you guys.


----------



## FrancSevin

Fairygirl said:


> Can you guess the blurred out image?


 

An Egg Holder for soft boiled eggs.


----------



## rlk

Champagne cork.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Sorry it's taking so long to reply to these threads. I've been super busy. I promise I have not abandon you guys.


you'd better not.
This is a fun thread!

I'm with Franc.. looks like a boiled egg in an egg cup.


----------



## wildbirdy

*ice cream on cone.*


----------

